# Bucket size need to choose ASAP need advice please



## igizzzmo1 (Feb 25, 2016)

B2650 

54" or 60" loader bucket? Pros and cons. I have 50% clay dirt 50% soft dirt. I am going to put a piranha blade on whatever I get to scarf off the scotch brush.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Loader buckets should be as large as the tractor and loader will handle, up to the width of the front wheel assembly. I like mine the same width as my front axle and wheels so I can clean next to objects without interference from the wheels.


----------



## igizzzmo1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Decided to go with the 54" now I am trying to decide on adding the back hoe. I swear there is no end to this madness.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Regarding a back hoe, that is a mistake 99% of the time. The small hoes intended for tractor mounting are not very stout and they crack the two booms to which the bucket is attached if they are used that much. On small tractors they tend to cause excessive wear on the front axle and on the rear wheel bearings. For the same money you may be able to find a used track hoe that has relatively low hours, and they are so much better than a backhoe it is unbelievable.

Just my experience and two cents.


----------

